
Ask HN: How to prepare my first annual review? - throwAwayReview
I am a mid-level developer, in my previous companies we didn&#x27;t have annual reviews so this is the first for me.<p>I was told that this were bonuses, and raises are &quot;negotiated&quot;.<p>How can I prepare to optimize the outcome to my benefit?
======
DGAP
Keep a running list of accomplishments throughout the year. Often but not
always you'll be given a chance to self-review, so include your wins in that.

If your employer publishes criteria for different levels, try to aim your
evaluation to hit the responsibilities of your current and next level.

It's best to start this process as an ongoing discussion with your manager and
ask them what you'll need to do to get a high mark or a promotion and track
your progress against the goals you develop together.

------
downerending
It'd be good to have a list of two or three major things that you did that
_mattered_ to the company, in case you're asked.

Beyond that, the review should just be happy talk and "Keep up the good
work!".

Anything negative, move on. Want a raise, move on.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Raises aren't usually negotiated. They'll give you a number and you say
"thanks!".

